# Rally App called "Pocket Rally"



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Cool. Thanks for the fyi


----------



## mbrod12 (Nov 20, 2017)

This is wonderful! I decided to start practicing rally with my pup and this is much better than printing and laminating the cards like I was planning!


----------



## patsysmom (Oct 31, 2015)

*love that app!*

there are no rally classes near me so I went to the shows, read the map, walked the course, looked up the ones i was unsure of on pocket rally and won most times RN to RE in 9 shows... not saying we are a great team just that rally app works really well, especially the video clips!


----------



## mbrod12 (Nov 20, 2017)

Goose and I are in the same situation. I planned to use the Rally signs as a more fun way to help ingrain his basic commands despite not having any classes nearby. But as time passes I may actually try and compete to it's nice to have the videos to know I'm doing them correctly!


----------



## mngoldenlove (Sep 26, 2017)

I have this app and have told friends about it. I haven't sat down and looked at the new signs in dept just yet, but this app came in handy early this month when I was at a trial and they had the new signs.


----------

